# What are some of the meds that works for you?



## wellsiee (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm going to the doctors to get prescribed medication. I was just wondering, what are some of the drugs for you that worked, the side effects, and what it helped with.

My issue i'm currently having is I have a bit of anxiety, but this whole out of body thing freaks me out and I'm trying to find something that can help with that.

Thanks


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

Clonazepam is a miracle for anxiety. DPDR got slightly worse but it made me a lot more numb to it. A lot of the racing thoughts and rumination stopped. It took a few days to get used to it. The first couple nights it gave me rapid heartbeat while sleeping and I also got extremely depressed. Both have stopped and those are really the only effects Ive experience so for...oh except drowsiness...which is a good thing for an insomniac like me. Good luck with your dabblings


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

as I said in my previous post xanax has got me back on my feet and I dont wanna think where I would be without it


----------



## wellsiee (Jun 25, 2009)

redcomet2011 said:


> as I said in my previous post xanax has got me back on my feet and I dont wanna think where I would be without it


what does Xanax do? or I mean what is it prescribed for, anxiety or to help you with the DP.. and also what are the side effects for it?


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

wellsiee said:


> what does Xanax do? or I mean what is it prescribed for, anxiety or to help you with the DP.. and also what are the side effects for it?


its an antianxiety med....its just calms you down but at first it can be sedating but for an anxious person like me it levels you right out just right....infact I only take it at night and I dont need it during the day but if I lower my dose even .25 mg after a few weeks a get more dp and anxiety....if you wanna look it up go to wikipedia.com and they have plenty of info there bout xanax its in the benzodiazapine class of meds but I do warn you its a narcotic so it can get addicting and you will have withdrawl when quiting it but man atleast you wont get any worse lol


----------



## wellsiee (Jun 25, 2009)

cool. thanks for your input, and also thanks for your input as well @shattered memories.









i've always just tried to duke it out instead of taking medication, but just recently i sort of pushed my luck with drinking and taking MDMA so the next day was like a reset button hit in my brain and all the progress i made after 8 years sort of flushed down the drain and it felt like i was back to day 1 when i first originally got my DP.. sort of hard to explain lol


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Risperidone along with Zyprexa - Took away my existential angst

Clonazepam - Miracle for anxiety

Fluoxetine - Helped a lot when I was feeling depressed

NOTE: Been off all the meds for like a year now or so


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

i like disolving klonopin for when I feel like i need help quickly, but I also like tenex, because it's not addictive and gives a relatively similar effect


----------



## wellsiee (Jun 25, 2009)

Just went to my doctors and she prescribed me with Effexor Xr ... does anyone know anything about that?


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

wellsiee said:


> Just went to my doctors and she prescribed me with Effexor Xr ... does anyone know anything about that?


Becareful with effexor. It is the hardest deppression drug to come off of. It also has some bad side effects. I would go with celexa which is an anti-deppressant if you are choosing one of those. I would go with kolonopin if you are choosing a anti-anxiety med. And i would go with Lamictal which is a mood stabilizer. Actually all three of them together would be a good combo.


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah not to scare you but I've read many horror stories with Effexor although its supposed to be really potent. How have you been feeling on it? Im am on day 3 of Lexapro (which is a sister drug of Celexa) and Im noticing improvement already...not major but definitely noticeable.


----------



## wellsiee (Jun 25, 2009)

shattered memories said:


> Yeah not to scare you but I've read many horror stories with Effexor although its supposed to be really potent. How have you been feeling on it? Im am on day 3 of Lexapro (which is a sister drug of Celexa) and Im noticing improvement already...not major but definitely noticeable.


let me tell you it was terrible. my doctor is a bit of a nut, I came to her because I recently started having a bit of anxiety so I wanted something to take the edge off.. so she put me on Effexor XR, which is anti-anxiety and an anti-depressant. I told her i'm not depressed, but she sticks me on it anyway. I think I was on it for about 6-7 days, and on this past sunday I drove up with my boyfriends family to his cottage and just had a melt down out of nowhere. I never ever ever cry. We stopped for food and out of nowhere just started balling my eyes out uncontrollably. Once I got that under control I said to my boyfriend that no doubt in my mind the meds were doing that to me, so I decided to come off them. A side effect to Effexor XR is depersonalization, and up until I decided to stop taking them I had every single side effect. I had headaches, muscle aches, nausea, loss of appetite... so then when I decided to just come off of them cold turkey (I figured I wasn't on them long enough for me to withdrawal). So when I came off of them my brain flicked a switch and made me go all loopy. I once again just uncontrollably couldn't stop crying, I was so depersonalized everything was unfamiliar, my own face in the mirror was unfamiliar, my thoughts were unfamiliar... I could see myself going crazy right before my eyes, and I've never wanted to die so much in my life. I literally felt like jumping into the lake and drowning myself. It was horrible. When I got home yesterday I googled what anti-depressants do to you if you're not depressed. BINGO! they actually make you depressed, and suicidal because anti-depressants screw with your brain chemicals. But i'm back to my cheery self again, so those pills are garbage. I think I might try and duke it out, not taking any pills at all.
sorry for my uber long story haha.

what is lexapro for?


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

Holy, shit. Im so sorry Britt. Yeah I am now CONVINCED Effexor was made by the devil. Im glad youre back to being to being your cheery self again though









Lexapro is for anxiety and depression, which is fine by me since I suffer from both. It's cool that you can have DP and not be depressed. I wish I were as strong. But in any case, if you do want to take the edge off anxiety its probably best you go with a strict anti-anxiety med like clonazepam, xanax, or ativan. But again, they can become habit forming as mentioned above. They don't mess with your serotonin so they wont make you loopy







However, you seem strong enough to duke it out alone but don't feel bad if you do need that extra help from a benzo.


----------



## wellsiee (Jun 25, 2009)

shattered memories said:


> Holy, shit. Im so sorry Britt. Yeah I am now CONVINCED Effexor was made by the devil. Im glad your back to being to being you're cheery self again though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well i've had DP for about 8 years and it took me so long to get where I am now. I've never taken medication for anything up until the recent devil Effexor XR. When I first got DP when I was 14, I was afraid of everything, I dropped out of school because I was so fearful of people, I became social phobic, I was more depressed than anything, I couldn't sleep by myself, or if I did fall asleep by myself I had to have a panic attack and sleep with the lights all on because I was so scared. So as far as the medication went, I was so scared of the doctors, and if prescribed something I was scared it might alter the way I see things so I never seeked help. It wasn't until I had DP for about 4 years until I actually figured out what it was, and not until I believe 2 weeks ago I actually finally built up the courage to actually go to the doctors and tell her about my DP. Anyway I don't mean to rant about my life. I just meant to tell ya that I think its possible to live a good life. I always tell people to look on the bright side, what we have is the shittiest thing possible and we might have this forever, but we can't live in a dark room and not talk to anyone the rest of our lives (as much as I would love to). Honestly one day I woke up and said to myself I can't keep living like this, I was living a life that I wasn't living, I was going through the motions of life. So I faced all my fears, I started talking and hanging out with all of my old friends again, and actually going out, I conquered my biggest fear, going back to school - I was 20 when I went back, and got 16 credits, now I'm about 1 credits from actually getting my high school diploma. I try and give everyone else the courage to live a normal life, because it is possible, you just have to try and work for it. Nothing in life comes easy, and living with DP is extremely hard but we can work around this.

if I can do it, you can do it to








just put your mind to it!


----------



## Edis (Sep 9, 2011)

wellsiee said:


> Well i've had DP for about 8 years and it took me so long to get where I am now. I've never taken medication for anything up until the recent devil Effexor XR. When I first got DP when I was 14, I was afraid of everything, I dropped out of school because I was so fearful of people, I became social phobic, I was more depressed than anything, I couldn't sleep by myself, or if I did fall asleep by myself I had to have a panic attack and sleep with the lights all on because I was so scared. So as far as the medication went, I was so scared of the doctors, and if prescribed something I was scared it might alter the way I see things so I never seeked help. It wasn't until I had DP for about 4 years until I actually figured out what it was, and not until I believe 2 weeks ago I actually finally built up the courage to actually go to the doctors and tell her about my DP. Anyway I don't mean to rant about my life. I just meant to tell ya that I think its possible to live a good life. I always tell people to look on the bright side, what we have is the shittiest thing possible and we might have this forever, but we can't live in a dark room and not talk to anyone the rest of our lives (as much as I would love to). Honestly one day I woke up and said to myself I can't keep living like this, I was living a life that I wasn't living, I was going through the motions of life. So I faced all my fears, I started talking and hanging out with all of my old friends again, and actually going out, I conquered my biggest fear, going back to school - I was 20 when I went back, and got 16 credits, now I'm about 1 credits from actually getting my high school diploma. I try and give everyone else the courage to live a normal life, because it is possible, you just have to try and work for it. Nothing in life comes easy, and living with DP is extremely hard but we can work around this.
> 
> if I can do it, you can do it to
> 
> ...


----------



## Edis (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi i dont take anything i quit the panic and anxiety by using
Celexa brilliant for anxiety i think
Take vitamin B12 now magnesium and neuro ps
All of them control anxiety but unfortunately not dp thats a little or terror
Continue to work as a salesman dead stressful feel like shit sometimes
But i still remember it is only dp.

I think all of us need a pat on the back for living with this but nobody wanted
To be perfect shit been perfect got me here in the first place.
Keep your chins up remember dp wont kill us.


----------

